# What key do you use to get the the vertical bar character (|) ?



## Tjkreed (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm trying to type the command mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hdc | mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hdb but I don't remember how to type | (the vertical bar character) after hdc. Can someone tell me?


----------



## crxrocks (Mar 30, 2004)

Tjkreed said:


> I'm trying to type the command mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hdc | mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hdb but I don't remember how to type | (the vertical bar character) after hdc. Can someone tell me?


That is called a pipe and its placement will vary w/ your keyboard. It is usually right above the Enter key and is the same key that has the \ key.

Chris


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

crxrocks said:


> That is called a pipe and its placement will vary w/ your keyboard. It is usually right above the Enter key and is the same key that has the \ key.
> 
> Chris


Meaning <SHIFT> + \ gets you the pipe |.


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

Tjkreed said:


> I'm trying to type the command mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hdc | mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hdb but I don't remember how to type | (the vertical bar character) after hdc. Can someone tell me?


I give up. If you didn't know where the | was how did you type it in your question???


----------



## Tjkreed (Sep 18, 2006)

I copied that character from the command that was suggested under the thread 
"Question - The source drive showed - backkup success -78 hrs/260mb of 260mb. That ok?"
I thank you guys for your help! But I typed that in the mfsbackup/restore command it worked until the following message appear: 
Source drive size is 78 hours.
Uncompressed backup size: 74,667 megabytes.
Restore failed: Backup target not large enough for entire backup by itself.
/# king up 1 of 74,667 megabytes (0.00x)

I once saw this happen to someone else, but I don't know what to do. Do I have to change the partition or something?


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

My guess is that the source drive and backup drive are the same size. Only problem is one mans 80GB drive is another mans 79.9995GB drive. There is no cure for this - other than using a larger drive, or possibly another brand (but it's anybodys guess as to what the correct brand would be).


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

willardcpa said:


> My guess is that the source drive and backup drive are the same size. Only problem is one mans 80GB drive is another mans 79.9995GB drive. There is no cure for this - other than using a larger drive, or possibly another brand (but it's anybodys guess as to what the correct brand would be).


Brand has nothing to do with it, it is bad sectors on the drive. All drives have bad sectors (even new drives) and those sectors are NOT used. Your best bet is (since you need another drive is to get a larger drive (100GB instead of 80GB).

Also I don't think you can expand an image more than once. Meaning you *can't* make an image of a 60GB drive expand it to an 80 GB drive make an image of the 80GB drive and expand it again.


----------



## Tjkreed (Sep 18, 2006)

This has been covered in one form or another, somewhere. Maybe this is the problem too - that I'm trying to -x (expand) the original A drive after restoring and there's just aren't enough partitions left. So should I try the same piped backup restore command, but leave out the x?


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Yes.


----------



## Tjkreed (Sep 18, 2006)

I tried without the x in the restore command and I got the same backup failed message that I mentioned above. I'm so close but still far away. Frustrating!


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Tjkreed said:


> I tried without the x in the restore command and I got the same backup failed message that I mentioned above. I'm so close but still far away. Frustrating!


Sounds to me like you destination is too small, but I assume that is not the case.


----------



## Tjkreed (Sep 18, 2006)

The destination hardrive is my friends that's just for doing things like this. He told me it was a 250 Gig hardrive with at least 200 available on it. I need to check it again
and see. I wrote it down somewhere as to how much was available. 
Should I unmount the drive, take out MFS Tools 2.0 and then boot up with PTV LBA48 CD and try this all over again with the expanded drive?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

I don't have access to a linux box right now to look at the help file and I have never actually done this (I only have a basic beginning knowledge of linux). This is just my BEST GUESS at what the problem is and how to fix it.

In linux the | (pipe) is used to take the output of the first command and route the output of the first command into the second command. The command string you are using does a backup of your hdc drive (source or old TIVO drive) normally the output would be a file. The pipe takes that "file" (probably a temp file because of the pipe) and makes that the input for the rerstore command.

I think the destination drive is supposed to be the drive that you intend to install in your tivo. I have never used this method of backing up. I always figure its best to start fresh with a virgin image (I got InstantCake). Having said that, I think the Plain english reading of of your command string is something like this:

mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hdc | mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hdb 
Back up the contents of hdc and restore and expand the contents onto hdb

Piecing together what you are saying it seems you just want to backup your tivo drive and keep the backup on a PC drive for later use. IF that is the case what you need to do is just use a modified first part of the above command. I don't know how to modify the mfsbackup command but the general structure of linux command is usually something like COMMAND [/modifiers///] {source or input} {destination or output}.

I would GUESS that the command looks something like this:

mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hdc {FILENAME}

you could also try mfsbackup /? or mfsbackup ? to access the help file if it has one.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

This guy has the same problem. Read his thread to see what the problem was.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

DeJa Vu


----------



## Tjkreed (Sep 18, 2006)

My Tivo drive is a Western Digital that has 80Gig hardrive. The destination drive is my friends hardrive with the utilities such as TyTools, FTP, etc. He told me it was larger than my Tivo drive, 250Gig hardrive. Though I know it has software and a couple utility programs, it's supposed to have still over 200 gigs worth of free space. I guess I'll have to check again to see the available disk size?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Tjkreed said:


> My Tivo drive is a Western Digital that has 80Gig hardrive. The destination drive is my friends hardrive with the utilities such as TyTools, FTP, etc. He told me it was larger than my Tivo drive, 250Gig hardrive. Though I know it has software and a couple utility programs, it's supposed to have still over 200 gigs worth of free space. I guess I'll have to check again to see the available disk size?


Also is it formated FAT32 or NTFS?


----------



## Tjkreed (Sep 18, 2006)

The destination drive has Windows 98 on it. I believe it is Fat32. Is that bad?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

FAt32 is good.


----------



## Tjkreed (Sep 18, 2006)

So should I take out MFSTools 2.0 CD and just try PTV LBA48 CD or try Weaknees ISO ver. for large kernal?


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

JWThiers said:


> FAt32 is good.


Not if you want to store a file larger than 2GB it isn't. Which is probably what he'll get with -Tao...


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

JWThiers said:


> Brand has nothing to do with it, it is bad sectors on the drive. All drives have bad sectors (even new drives) and those sectors are NOT used. Your best bet is (since you need another drive is to get a larger drive (100GB instead of 80GB).


IMO, brand has some to do with it. Some drive manufacturers are more generous with sectors than others.


----------



## Tjkreed (Sep 18, 2006)

Since the destination drive of 250GIg (Fat32) is larger than my DirecTV Tivo WD drive of 80Gig should I unmount, exit out and then boot up PTV LBA48 CD and try the command: mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hdc | mfsrestore -s 127 -zpi - /dev/hda
or 
Try Weaknees ISO CD and use their commands that are hdx, hdz in this mfsback/resetore command? I know I'm close to backing up the entire Tivo drive with the recordings.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

just to be explicit, do you intend on using the destination drive in the tivo or continue using win98 on it(or data storage or whatever other use)?


----------



## Tjkreed (Sep 18, 2006)

No, the destination drive will not go in the Tivo(80GIg). I plan on temporarily using the destination drive as storage, since this is my friends drive that I just found out(I should have checked) that it is a 80Gig hardrive. For now it's just to dump my Tivo backup with recordings so that I can free up the Tivo drive. 

Since the destination drive has Win98 on it and is Fat32 I thought that this can be done. So shoud I see if the entire backup can be compressed or will using 
PTV LBA48 CD work work this task?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Tjkreed said:


> No, the destination drive will not go in the Tivo(80GIg). I plan on temporarily using the destination drive as storage, since this is my friends drive that I just found out(I should have checked) that it is a 80Gig hardrive. For now it's just to dump my Tivo backup with recordings so that I can free up the Tivo drive.
> 
> Since the destination drive has Win98 on it and is Fat32 I thought that this can be done. So shoud I see if the entire backup can be compressed or will using
> PTV LBA48 CD work work this task?


You don't need to mfsrestore the the image you make. you should just do mfsbackup.

You REALLY SHOULD read the Hinsdale site. read especially item 7) Backup up your TiVo drive(s) with Mfs Tools.


----------



## Tjkreed (Sep 18, 2006)

Ok, I'll just try the mfsbackup with the Tao in the command.
Thanks!!!


----------



## Tjkreed (Sep 18, 2006)

HELP!!! SOS! I did the backup mfsbackup -Tao- /dev/hdc and
then the message as usual:
Checking Source drive (something to that affect) and when it started 
the backup -- ALL these crazy characters like Hyrogriffics(however you spell it)
and the screen is filled with character with a crazy noise, as it scrolls
down with info and in the mix of this I see files and names of files then it scrolls down
with crazy characters!!!!! HELP!


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You are probably backing up to the console.

Just do a normal backup. you don't need the Tao thing, that is just for copying from one drive to another. You are backing up just the system partitions and rood database to the FAT32 drive, and should be no more that 500 MB.
You cannot backup recordings in that manner.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

cheer said:


> > Originally Posted by JWThiers
> > FAt32 is good.
> 
> 
> Not if you want to store a file larger than 2GB it isn't. Which is probably what he'll get with -Tao...


Out of curiosity, do linux partions support larger file sizes? If so could you backup using Tao to a linux drive?


----------



## Tjkreed (Sep 18, 2006)

To solve part of this problem, I'm ordering a Western Digital 250Gig hardrive - 8MB cache and use it to backup my DirecTV Tivo drive(80Gig) and then take the recordings and convert them to the type of file to burn a few shows to CD.
Then I may also take that 250Gig hardrive and put that into the Tivo.
So when I backup the recordings to the 250Gig hardrive, do I use only the mfsbackup
with Tao or without it? I know - read Hindsdale instructions!


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

If you have not hacked your DTivo you will not be able to do anything with the recordings as they will be encrypted.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

Unless you are doing a combo backup and restore to another drive that you are going to put into the TiVo, you can't save the recordings. You need a FAT32 filesystem to make just a backup image to save, but the max filesize in FAT32 is 4GB and cannot include recordings to be that size. As said above, to be able to get the recordings off the drive, they can't be encrypted and can be done through the network once it is hacked. You can hack the box and turn off encryotion, but that will only effect new recordings. It is a complicated process to remove encryption from existing recordings and can be read about over on DDB.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

JWThiers said:


> Out of curiosity, do linux partions support larger file sizes? If so could you backup using Tao to a linux drive?


Yes, and yes.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Thought so, Thanks


----------

